# Toyota Supra



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's my daughter's AMT Toyota Supra. This was a yard sale find that she bought for $1. It was missing parts, but she made due (with some help from my parts stash). She also changed the wheels and tires over to these ones - she really liked the wire wheels rather than the spokes that came with the kit. She decided to have the hood made into a large picture of me and her together. She also flocked the interior and used her own personal tastes in the color selections. We hope you enjoy this:





































Here's a close-up of the hood:










and here's her engine:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

She does really nice work!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Adorable! I love the photo on the hood! Is this a mark IV? I used to own a Mark II, great car and super fast, loved it.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*I love it sweet...:thumbsup:*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That is awesome! Nice work!


----------

